
A Georgist Income (UBI from Land Tax) - jermaustin1
http://ajennings.net/blog/a-georgist-income.html
======
theandrewbailey
I'm not sure how this would encourage land ownership, since the government
pays people who don't own any. This proposal seems to encourage low rents and
low land values, i.e. ghettos and slums.

~~~
jermaustin1
I'm not an expert in Georgism (in fact I had never heard of it) nor in human
behavior (though, I am a human), but depending on the tax rate, I would guess
for most people, an acre of land free from tax would be a better offer than
the income.

